# criminal record??



## deskjetters (Jun 21, 2007)

I have a not convicted closed case misdemeanor on my record for shoplifting from 3 years ago, is this going to disqualify me from being hired as an officer? I know that i can get the file sealed, but that takes getting a lawyer and having the money to pay for the lawyer which i dont have, any answers or suggestions?? thanks


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

deskjetters said:


> I have a not convicted closed case misdemeanor on my record for shoplifting from 3 years ago, is this going to disqualify me from being hired as an officer? I know that i can get the file sealed, but that takes getting a lawyer and having the money to pay for the lawyer which i dont have, any answers or suggestions?? thanks


Ummmmm....let me just start off by saying that you need to be honest when applying for/interviewing for a police officer position. Why are you considering getting the file sealed? Sounds like there is more to the the story then you are telling....the first thing you need to realize is that you should be honest about your past because honesty and integrity are paramount in this job.


----------



## deskjetters (Jun 21, 2007)

Do you think that with this record i will be disqualified for any government job?


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Depends on a few factors. Age, time since (I know you said 3 years), other arrests/problems....as long as your honest you have a shot. But it is subjective to each department. I was disqualified from one place for smoking pot 3 times...no other town did I have a problem with....it depends on the department/agency.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Thats super that you can get the file "sealed", but if you so much as lie about what kind of underwear you had on that day to a background investigator, you can kiss your dream good bye.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

deskjetters said:


> I have a not convicted closed case misdemeanor on my record for shoplifting from 3 years ago, is this going to disqualify me from being hired as an officer? I know that i can get the file sealed, but that takes getting a lawyer and having the money to pay for the lawyer which i dont have, any answers or suggestions?? thanks


I have never seen a BOP that said, "not convicted closed misdemeanor" so you are already twisting words. Good luck at the interview and do your best at twisting the facts. Interviewers are looking for candidates you can think on their feet.

Sealing a record serves no purpose. Everything becomes unsealed once the Firearms application goes through.

This is why more departments are going for the LTC right up front. I know one department that basically ignored a juvenile sealed record and half-way through the academy began processing all the LTC's.

The firearms process unsealed an unarmed assault with intent to rob. He was booted right out of the academy half-way through.


----------



## Sgt K (Mar 31, 2004)

A trained background investigator will see a "sealed" incident on a criminal history printout and request immediately to "look behind" the record. If the candidate refuses, he/she shouldn't be surprised when the door hit's his/her behind on the way out.
Tell the truth, tell the truth, and did I say, tell the truth? 

It's often comical, but sad, when a 23 year old candidate attempts to hide something in the background only to easily have a 20 year detective dig it up! Then it's time for 'splaining...............It's too late! Be honest!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

you might be able to seal the record or have it expunged but IT DOESNT REMOVE THE ARREST which will show up and poke you right in the ass.


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

deskjetters said:


> Do you think that with this record i will be disqualified for any government job?


A record like that would be ideal in running for Congress.


----------



## jj1979 (Jul 5, 2007)

I would be completely honest when the time comes and admit it. They will ask you on the interview if you have anything in your past thats the time to be honest come forward and state exactly what it is. Get a copy of your record and tell them the exact disposition. The term you used in your post makes it seem like your trying to hide it and that will blow up in your face. As far as sealing the record. Any good background invesitgator will find it sealed or not, and just on general principal that you didnt disclose it you will be finished. There are dozen of quailifed candidates vying for every position so departments can be very selective in taking who they want. In my opinion the only thing that will help you is putting time between you and the event and making sure your record stays spotless between then and when you apply 

Good Luck


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

USMCTrooper said:


> A record like that would be ideal in running for Congress.


errr aahhh... Oh wait never mind he was never arrested for killing that lady...


----------



## FightingIrish (Jul 5, 2007)

In my opinion, I think its going to be very tough. I know people who have been turned down for police jobx for the same thing and things even less. (i.e. bad credit, excessive sick time and too many accidents). With candidates that have clean records it is easy to dismiss someone who does not have a clean record. I honestly can't see most/any department hiring someone with a record because of the risk of something happening again. Why take an unnecessary risk if they don't have to.


----------



## deskjetters (Jun 21, 2007)

thank you all for the comments.


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

When you run a B.O.P. (Board of Probation )file, It will say, sealed record on microfilm in big flashing yellow highlighted letters, as soon as you open the first page. So I would say, be honest. It's your only chance. You can not hide a record.


----------



## extraining guy (Jul 31, 2005)

deskjetters said:


> I have a not convicted closed case misdemeanor on my record for shoplifting from 3 years ago, is this going to disqualify me from being hired as an officer? I know that i can get the file sealed, but that takes getting a lawyer and having the money to pay for the lawyer which i dont have, any answers or suggestions?? thanks


Don't seal anything. The PD will find it and beat you over the head with it. Be honest. and when I did backgrounds if I found a problem like this I would always ask Why? Have a good answer when that comes up and "I don't know" won't cut it.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

deskjetters said:


> I have a not convicted closed case misdemeanor on my record for shoplifting from 3 years ago, is this going to disqualify me from being hired as an officer? I know that i can get the file sealed, but that takes getting a lawyer and having the money to pay for the lawyer which i dont have, any answers or suggestions?? thanks


So what youre saying is that you got a CWOF on the shoplifting charge because it was your "first offense" (read: first time caught and arrested). Unlikely that it was your first time committing the crime. With that said...in my opinion, sealing your record only screams that you have something to hide.



jj1979 said:


> Any good background invesitgator will find it sealed or not


Any half ass investigator would find it...

Just own up to what you did and hope they believe you when you inevitably tell them you'll never do it again and have never committed any other crimes.


----------



## Kem25 (Aug 7, 2007)

deskjetters said:


> I have a not convicted closed case misdemeanor on my record for shoplifting from 3 years ago, is this going to disqualify me from being hired as an officer?
> 
> You have a CWOF, DISMISSAL or NOT GUILTY on a shoplifting arrest!!! Just how old are you? If this happened three years ago and you are nineteen it might not be a big deal. If you are twenty eight and still shoplifting at twenty five then I would say there is a slim chance of any police department hiring you.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

BOP check will find your seal record regardless, If its on micro film no problem it takes about 5 days to receive it. So another words save your attorney fees and be honest.


Oh by the way I have seen officers on the job with OUIs, ABDW, 209As, and 94Cs. If you are getting in the way of the Chief's son or the selectman's cousin for the position they will use any and all excuses to eliminate you regardless.

PS: Kem is correct, if you committed shoplifting when you were 25 and your now 28 Houston we have a problem!!


----------



## JLT770 (Jun 7, 2007)

Irish Wampanoag said:


> Oh by the way I have seen officers on the job with OUIs, ABDW, 209As, and 94Cs. If you are getting in the way of the Chief's son or the selectman's cousin for the position they will use any and all excuses to eliminate you regardless.


yey i have a chance, haha jk, thats some serious stuff to get on the job with. I assume they got these charges while they were already on the job? It's hard to believe they took some of the guys with charges like those. ALthough looking at LVMPD's recruitment site, you cannot become a LVM PO if you have been CONVICTED of *2 *DUI's. Crazy.


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

JLT770 said:


> ALthough looking at LVMPD's recruitment site, you cannot become a LVM PO if you have been CONVICTED of *2 *DUI's. Crazy.


why is that crazy? you make it sound like 2 DUI's is no big deal.


----------



## JLT770 (Jun 7, 2007)

screamineagle said:


> why is that crazy? you make it sound like 2 DUI's is no big deal.


I think 1 DUI is a huge deal, let alone 2? and still allowed to be a police officer? thats not crazy to you?


----------



## redsox03 (Jan 6, 2007)

It is to me.


----------



## Dragnet (Aug 2, 2007)

1) did you shoplift? (you know the answer) 2) If you did, we don't want you as a Police Officer. 3) there are too many temptations on this job. If you can't avoid the temptation from stealing from a dept store, then you'll be the Cop we are reading about in a few years. 4) If you didn't shoplift (which is highly unlikely), then apply and tell the truthful story. A good investigator can tell if your being truthful and will pass you in the background phase.

Good luck (if your innocent)


----------



## BrickCop (Dec 23, 2004)

Dragnet said:


> 1) did you shoplift? (you know the answer) 2) If you did, we don't want you as a Police Officer. 3) there are too many temptations on this job. If you can't avoid the temptation from stealing from a dept store, then you'll be the Cop we are reading about in a few years. 4) If you didn't shoplift (which is highly unlikely), then apply and tell the truthful story. A good investigator can tell if your being truthful and will pass you in the background phase.
> 
> Good luck (if your innocent)


I think you're being a little unrealistic with your expectations of purity. Granted if he shoplifted at age 25 he has problems as others have stated but lets keep this in perspective. I know many outstanding cops who've had minor blemishes in their past civilian life; I don't think you can make a blanket statement for one mistake.

BTW I was caught shoplifting Matchbox cars from Zayres when I was in the 3rd grade and I turned out ok....


----------



## Dragnet (Aug 2, 2007)

BrickCop said:


> I think you're being a little unrealistic with your expectations of purity. Granted if he shoplifted at age 25 he has problems as others have stated but lets keep this in perspective. I know many outstanding cops who've had minor blemishes in their past civilian life; I don't think you can make a blanket statement for one mistake.
> 
> BTW I was caught shoplifting Matchbox cars from Zayres when I was in the 3rd grade and I turned out ok....


Maybe I was a little harsh. I did steal "The Count" action figure (Sesame Street) from a girl when I was like 6 or 7. No one is perfect. However, at what age does it become an issue? I would say 14 or 15...... DRAGNET


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

Dragnet said:


> Maybe I was a little harsh. I did steal "The Count" action figure (Sesame Street) from a girl when I was like 6 or 7. No one is perfect. However, at what age does it become an issue? *I would say 14 or 15*...... DRAGNET


Or 25 as in this case...(at least I think thats what I read)


----------



## deskjetters (Jun 21, 2007)

First off I am not a dude, secondly i am not 28 stealing at 25. I was 18 when it happened and now i am 21 turning 22, with a family, there is a major difference. I have a family to provide for and a 2 yr old daughter that needs to be fed. i have learned from my mistakes and now i have a lot more to lose if i decide to be an idiot once more, not only that but i am also in school now trying to get a degree in criminal justice. I think i will be ok. thanks for all of your input.


----------



## SargeLorenzo (Jan 21, 2007)

deskjetters said:


> First off I am not a dude, secondly i am not 28 stealing at 25. I was *18* when it happened and *now i am 21* turning 22, with a family, *there is a major difference*. I have a family to provide for and a 2 yr old daughter that needs to be fed. i have learned from my mistakes and now i have a lot more to lose if i decide to be an idiot once more, not only that but i am also in school now trying to get a degree in criminal justice. I think i will be ok. thanks for all of your input.


Yup, about 3 whole years.:mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2007)

Stating the truth is the best policy. It is always the cover up that one is punished for. Acknowledge your mistakes.

The BOP record will not prevent you from being hired, but may be a big speed bump in the process. Most of us (POs) have stopped an off duty and have been surprised (or not) at the record flashing on the laptop.

Some of the best POs are the ones who acknowledged thier dumbass mistakes and apply their experience to catching the criminals that don't learn.

For the record, I have no record.:innocent:


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

"some guys dont trust a guy with an immaculate record....i do...i have an immaculate record"


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2007)

What the Commonwealth never saw, they can't record. The Almighty, though, that may be a problem down the road.


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

I agree...very bad idea to seal your record. Honesty upfront goes a long way!! Again the out come depends on the agency / department your have applied for. Good luck.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Getting a record expunged may lift some admin barriers or even be required to get a chance to be interviewed but when that BI ask you "did you /have you ever....?" you best tell em because they WILL find it. Lying (whether outright or by OMISSION) will be the bitch that fucks you later IMHO.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

you have a dirty mouth...


----------



## SargeLorenzo (Jan 21, 2007)

kttref said:


> you have a dirty mouth...


Dirty mouth?


----------

